# Psychic reading mentiond my miscarriage!



## bubble27

Hi Guys, i have just got off the phone from my sister in law who had a reading of her clairvoyant who she sees on a regular basis and its giving me goosepimples on what she said. 
She said the baby i lost was a girl, but she said i will fall pregnant really quickly with a baby boy. :baby:

My mother in law also went to see another psychic at the weekend and after begging her to tell me what was said she told me but i have to admit it did upset me. She said the baby girl was too beautiful for this world so was taken for an angel, it made me feel really strange.

I just hope she got it right about me being pregnant again soon. 
My miscarriage was 3 weeks ago today and we decided not to wait for Af to show, so fingers crossed :kiss:


----------



## Trying4ababy

My honest opinion is that psychics are just scam artists.


----------



## Jem88

A few people in my family have years ago, an they believed what they got told was true, but i kno alot of people don't think what they say is real, i've never been to see a psychic so i can't say i belive them or i don't. but if there was no way that the psychic could of knew about your mc then i guess if you believe it then hopfully it's true?


----------



## Littlemo

I totally belive in them, i have been too see 3 and every time been told something very personal and very very true which no one could have known, 
I have not been and seen one since my miscarriage but hope too very soon booked in with one i seen after my father in laws death she was amazing and told me things to pass onto my mother in law which no one could have known i hope i get a lovely message like yours Which i'm sure has come as a comfort for u x x x


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I really hope this comes true for you, I telephoned a physic/medium less than a week after my Dad passed and the stuff she knew was very freaky. I do believe some are scams but not all.

:dust:


----------



## maratobe

i hope what she has told you comes true very soon hunny!!
my MIL went to a physic a while ago and told her some very freaky stuff about her 2 sons one being my OH and so much of the info was spot on....she also said that one of her sons is going through pain at the moment due to a personal loss (our first loss) and that a baby is trying to push through to him....i still believe it and i believe our angels are watching over us and helping us through this....
:hugs:


----------



## kstan

Trying4ababy - I dont think its fair to just post "My honest opinion is that psychics are just scam artists." How is that a constructiv comment. Of course there may be people that scam but bubble27, it's whatever helps you to be strong and stay positive thats important and if u believe in what the psychic says then good on you - it can only help with yr PMA. Hope u get yr BFP and healthy baba soon x


----------



## bubble27

Thanks Kstan, yes is has made me feel more positive and gave me more hope. Especially when youve had a miscarriage your so so scared of it happening again that you have to grab onto any positive signs as you can.
Im seeing a psychic this friday night so hopefully she will give me a bit more hope.
Thanks for the replies xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'm not saying that she shouldn't believe in them if she wants I was just giving my opinion. My husband was a magician before he turned to Christianity and he had friends who were "psychics" and he found how they supposedly do their psychic predictions. 
People still go on and on about Nostradamus and his predictions. Nobody thinks about the thousands of times he was wrong they just focus on the times he was right.


----------



## natp18

Hello 

Big believer in them,a year before Lillie was born and sadly passed away. I was told I would have a baby that would die in me and it would be a girl. He also said I would have cyst problems with my ovarys. I was so upset that he told me all this,but now it freeks me out as I have been diagnoised with PCOS and I lost my little girl..........being told all this before it happened. He did say I would have 2 boys and I wouldnt be that greater mother as I would be more intrested in my carear once I have them...............hope thats never the case,I hate work lol..I wanna go back and see him but there is a 6 month waiting list and I am very emotional at the moment.

Bubble27 I noticed your in Cheshire,what part and is your appointment in Cheshire as I am looking to have another reading and cheshire isnt that far hun

Hope all goes well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## bubble27

natp18 said:


> Hello
> 
> Big believer in them,a year before Lillie was born and sadly passed away. I was told I would have a baby that would die in me and it would be a girl. He also said I would have cyst problems with my ovarys. I was so upset that he told me all this,but now it freeks me out as I have been diagnoised with PCOS and I lost my little girl..........being told all this before it happened. He did say I would have 2 boys and I wouldnt be that greater mother as I would be more intrested in my carear once I have them...............hope thats never the case,I hate work lol..I wanna go back and see him but there is a 6 month waiting list and I am very emotional at the moment.
> 
> Bubble27 I noticed your in Cheshire,what part and is your appointment in Cheshire as I am looking to have another reading and cheshire isnt that far hun
> 
> Hope all goes well
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hi Nat, I live in Congleton, cheshire. The psychic lady( lyn Parker) were having comes to the house and is from Crewe, she has her own website if you have a look in google. 
I will update you at the weekend after my reading to tell you how i went on.
fingers crossed for positive news xxxx


----------



## kstan

Good luck tomorrow hun. I went to psychic 1 week bfore my d and c (I knew at that time I had to have it) but it made me feel loads better x x


----------



## Hollybush75

I've been wanting to go see a medium for ages but I just can't get the courage to book a reading :shrug:

I went to see John Edward 4 weeks after my second loss and although I didn't get a reading, it was just comforting listening to other people get readings :cloud9:

I had a palm reading years ago (think I was about 23 at the time) and he mentioned gynae problems which I shrugged off at the time. Thought it was to do with my AFs which had always been a bit heavy and painful....little did I know he meant my losses and now trouble conceiving again! :dohh:


----------



## Ten

There are people who lie and take advantage of others in every field... just because there are a few crooked cops doesn't mean every cop is bad. Same with psychics.

I went to a tarot reader and a psychic in the same day about a month after we lost our girl. It was amazing how much the readings matched, and it wasn't just the generic stuff that you could interpret any way you want. I say if the one you went to was right about other specific, personal information - no reason at all to doubt, especially if it gives you hope.


----------



## bubble27

Well i saw the psychic last night and she was lovely she made us all feel at ease and me and 5 of my friends and we were all amazed.
I am feeling more positive after the reading, she said things that nobody would known about.
Out of the 6 of us she only talked about babies to me, She said 2 femaile spirits were there and from the info i suspected it was my gran and her sister.
They told me not to worry as everything is in place and they handed me a symbolic gift of a silver baby rattle, also November is the month when everyone will be smiling around me with a baby?
If that is the case i would have to get pregnant pretty quick again to have a november baby but it is possible so fingers crossed xx
If anyone is in the Cheshire area i would definatly recommend her she has her own website if anyone is interested in a reading she is called Lynn Parker and she is based in Crewe Cheshire.

Fingers crossed for all our BFP's this month, Positive Thinking guys!!!
xxxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Oooh, good luck! I really hope you get pregnant with a very sticky bean very soon! xx


----------



## Ten

So glad you have some hope in your future! May this be your month!!!


----------



## kstan

FX U get yr Nov baby!! Keep me posted. Im in Liverpool so may well go see her x


----------



## LunaBean

I went to see one 2 years ago and she said she sees a baby coming to me when the time is right..well I'm ready now please!!!

I definately believe it, one told OH her granny would end up in a care home very soon, and she was like 'my granny isnt even sick' and 3 months later she was diagnosed with Alziemers and went downhill rapidly and is now in a carehome! How could he have known that?? Plus the one I saw told me I have problems with my health and should push the doctor for more tests, and 5 months later I was finally diagnosed with epilepsy...freaky!!

I think it's great if it gives you comfort :)


----------



## Loren

i totally beleive in these ppl!!!!for example my nan goes to one every year once a year and always got her mum but she really wanted my grandad (my nans husband) to come through and the last time she went my grandad came through...how did he no this..... before my grandad passed over he told my nan i need to show u i love u more i'll buy you a bunch of roses one day, the psychic told my nan your husbands here hes standing with a big dog and a bunch of red roses....the dog, is my grandads right hand man he was a german shepard my grandad got sick (heart problems) and 1 thing he said was if i go that dog goes with me i'm not leaving him with use (in a funy way that was said) grandad got sick and a day later ben (the dog) got sick he was diagnosed with a brain tumour and died 4 days after my grandad, grandad died at 42.he sed alot mor but the main thing that also made me beleive is the psychic mentiond my grandad loves all 9 of his grandchildren and my nan said i only have 8 :S and he said no theres a 9th he was born but was taken at a day old!!!!which my uncles 1st child was born but later died at a day old!!!! so i totally believe!!!!!!my nan new that but classed her living grandchildren and didnt think he would no about the baby who passed over!!!!its alot of madness but i love hearing things like that.and i totally recomend if you live in england (i'm from liverpool) to go see Joe Power hes amazin!!!hes the psychic who my nan always went to see. sorry for the rant but there you go haha xxxx


----------



## kstan

Do u have his details Loren? x


----------



## Loren

no sorry but if u google him he should cum up his names joe power or joe powers hes baldy hes always in psychic mags.xxx


----------



## Loren

https://www.joepower.co.uk/ xxx


----------



## Loren

o and by the way sometimes hes really busy (booked up) so if thats the case, hes on in The Civic in Crosby in august, ino its a long way away but if u have to wait for a private reading then that could be a gd idea just to see what hes like xxx


----------



## kstan

Thanx hun x


----------



## Loren

no problemo huni :) xxx


----------



## hb1

bubble27 said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Big believer in them,a year before Lillie was born and sadly passed away. I was told I would have a baby that would die in me and it would be a girl. He also said I would have cyst problems with my ovarys. I was so upset that he told me all this,but now it freeks me out as I have been diagnoised with PCOS and I lost my little girl..........being told all this before it happened. He did say I would have 2 boys and I wouldnt be that greater mother as I would be more intrested in my carear once I have them...............hope thats never the case,I hate work lol..I wanna go back and see him but there is a 6 month waiting list and I am very emotional at the moment.
> 
> Bubble27 I noticed your in Cheshire,what part and is your appointment in Cheshire as I am looking to have another reading and cheshire isnt that far hun
> 
> Hope all goes well
> Hugs
> Nat x
> 
> Hi Nat, I live in Congleton, cheshire. The psychic lady( lyn Parker) were having comes to the house and is from Crewe, she has her own website if you have a look in google.
> I will update you at the weekend after my reading to tell you how i went on.
> fingers crossed for positive news xxxxClick to expand...

Hey Bubble - I'm only in Middlewich - might look her up!!


----------

